
Full body of the user in virtual reality - SkarredGhost
We developed this prototype to have full body of the user in virtual reality without wearing sensors http:&#x2F;&#x2F;iarstore.azurewebsites.net&#x2F; . We&#x27;re very interested in any kind of feedback for it... and if you&#x27;d like to enter our beta-tester team, that would be great!
======
darrelld
This seems great! How do you sign up as a beta tester?

~~~
SkarredGhost
You go to our landing page
[http://iarstore.azurewebsites.net/](http://iarstore.azurewebsites.net/) and
click on the blue buttons, fill the form and then we'll send you the beta SDK
in one day or two! If you can't download the beta for whatever reason, but
want to keep you updated about our project, click the green buttons!

